# Check out the Homelink Visor



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...ryZ42612QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Somebody might be interested in this. This is a great mod - I did it to my GTO about a year ago. It is a little difficult to do - wish I could have bought one this way. New Homelink electronics cost over $200. Still can't believe a $30K car doesn't come with it, or at least as an option.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Not bad. That would be nice to have and the price is reasonable.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, but you have to send your visor back to them. Kind of a hassle.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Yeah, but you have to send your visor back to them. Kind of a hassle.


Has 100% positive feedback, but only 35 transactions. 

First one sold for $103.00; looks like he bumped up his starting price. I think he's probably feeling out the market right now. 

I'm one of the guys that really expected HomeLink on this car, so this is very attractive to me, but I don't know if it's worth $130 not to have to use my own remote.

A LOT will have to do with his craftsmanship as well. Looks like he's using one of the standard Nissan HomeLinks


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

The last one sold quickly at the buy it now price of $149


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

2 visors sold on ebay for $54 with no homelink. Used homelinks go for $30-50


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

i bought one from him, looks and works great. should have been standard.


----------

